# Cat Litter for Rats



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

I know we have already talked about this and have come to the conclusion that Yesterday's News Unscented was the best, but I can't find it any where would this be a good substitute?
It is made in a factory that produces Pine cat litter as well as wheat litter, would this be safe? 
Are there any other brands? 
ExquisiCat® Naturals Fragrance Free Paper Cat Litterhttp://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11272884&lmdn=Brand&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

I've never thought of using cat litter for my rats. We have cats and we use World's Best Cat Litter. It's 100% natural. http://www.petco.com/product/13608/Worlds-Best-Cat-Litter-Clumping-Formula.aspx 

So, is cat litter something that would work for their litter pan as well? Right now I just have a litter pan with regular substrate in it. It would be nice if I could just scoop the rats litter pan like I do the cats.


----------



## Silentbob (Feb 6, 2013)

Also found YN on Amazon recently - Link


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.yesterdaysnews.com/WhereToBuy.aspxi just bought some from petfooddirect.com


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

Any pelleted paper cat litter will work. The upside is that they are cheaper per pound than small animal/critter litter, even for the exact same product.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Kaliloca said:


> I've never thought of using cat litter for my rats. We have cats and we use World's Best Cat Litter. It's 100% natural. http://www.petco.com/product/13608/Worlds-Best-Cat-Litter-Clumping-Formula.aspx
> 
> So, is cat litter something that would work for their litter pan as well? Right now I just have a litter pan with regular substrate in it. It would be nice if I could just scoop the rats litter pan like I do the cats.


The only safe cat litter to use for rats are the paper pellets. Other cat litters have too much dust as well as the clumping hazards.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The paper litter you linked is fine.

Like I said in the other thread, I use hardwood pellets from the farm store. $5 / 50lb.


----------



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Everyone!
You won't believe this but out of all the pets stores I have visited I could not find a small bag to test drive and I found it in a gerocery store! a small 5 lb bag lol


----------



## neash98 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bio catolet is a good one, http://www.boardingcatteries.org/uploads/cattery/2024/bc_litter.
i think you can get where you are x


----------

